# WANING CONTAINS VIOLENCE My 3 Sploder games



## Angellothefox (Apr 21, 2016)

OOC

First up if you do not like furries nor sploder you have come to the wrong thread and if you do not like furries why on earth did you come to FURaffinity did it not strike you that it has FUR in the tittle.

But if you do not mined playing games at was made by a default game making softwear free to use online then stay.
So here is my 3 Sploder games let me know what you think and yes I know quite a lot of them are pretty hard.

1st Save The Furries www.sploder.com: Save the Furries
This was done by Arcade maker and the plot is a robot at's name keeps changing but settles on the name Boss bot has turned all the furries into monsters and it is up to you to stun them while Harry Potter turns them back into furries. This game is hard and has muiltable endings (by text) 

2nd  *FURNAL EQUINOX www.sploder.com: FURNAL EQUINOX
This game was based on the hit single safty prance So what is the main story line here.
Well you are just visiting FE and that is about it. With it's slightly questionable humour if you like furries then you will like this game

3rd next is Borrel ICT www.sploder.com: Borrel ICT*
Borrel ICT is a 3rd person shooter made by 3d Adventure free on sploder software.
This one dose not have any furry related stuff inside it but the story discription is funny I will let you enjoy it at furshand. Hack your way to the throne room and beat one of those bosses you know.



Critics wanted tell me what was good what was not so good was it OK hard I know or was it alright.
Even if you are commenting something else all comments are appreciated.


----------

